# Will System Console Frame Buffer (SCFB) support Kabylake chipset?



## ldgc (Jan 25, 2018)

I read https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics/SCFB and it says that "At the time of writing, this is a common option for laptops with Broadwell or Skylake chipsets from Intel with integrated graphics, until the Intel DRM driver is updated to include support."
Will Kabylake chipset be supported?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tobik@ (Jan 26, 2018)

SCFB uses the EFI framebuffer and is independent of driver support in FreeBSD itself. So yes it supports the Kabylake chipset.


----------



## ldgc (Jan 26, 2018)

tobik@ said:


> SCFB uses the EFI framebuffer and is independent of driver support in FreeBSD itself. So yes it supports the Kabylake chipset.



My laptop is https://snlookup.com/acer-aspire-e5-575g-notebook-nx-gl9eb-003-p136304
Will it work on it?


----------



## tobik@ (Jan 26, 2018)

I don't know. Probably it will. Only one way to find out...


----------

